# stuck on how to protect my gonads!!!!



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

right lol im new to the mma training seen and looking for my first gonad protector haha, ive seen the old shockdoctor compression shorts with the cup but seen mixed reviews on it, some say its good, others say the cup just moves around to easily,ive also heard the dirty boxer shorts are a bugger to get most cups to fit in so im stuck on what to get, what are you guys using ??


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

i'm a traditional jock strap and cup man myself...about Â£5 inc p&p off ebay.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

compression shorts are decent - if you fit into the shorts well - otherwise I would go with the thai metal cup :thumb


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Now Ive been using a metal thai cup for years an i find it a pain in the arse, or are all cups just generally a pain in the ass? I find mine pretty awkeward to tie a decent knot to make it fit well so it dosent move around :/


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Personally i find them all to be a pain in the arse/balls. They all move around and it still hurts likie f**k when you get clogged in the chuckies, i always wore one on the door however and it saved me many times when some clown tried to grab my nuts.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i use the shock doctor jock strap and cup.

i think it was about 17 squids.

works well for me not had any problems with it yet


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i got kicked in the nuts twice tonight!! i use the jaco shorts they seem to work well,bit tight on the old nuts but nothing is gna b comfy down there.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

I brought the shock doc compression shorts and cup. quite comfty to be honest. the other option was the ones that ride up your arse so I paid the extra to keep my nuts intact

takes getting used to, but I dont notice mine anymore


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

just bought the jaco shorts from MMA Factory I'll let you know how i get on with them


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I use a cheap Evolution groin guard and tbh, no big problems.

Im getting a Rogue Status one next.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Thai Groin Guard for me!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

benny said:


> just bought the jaco shorts from MMA Factory I'll let you know how i get on with them


They have left us mate and should be with you within the next 24/48 hours :thumb


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

There is no perfect groin protector, they all move around - however compression shorts work best for keeping them inplace from my experience.

I bought a thai cup, took out the strings and placed it in compression shorts, this way i have a steel cup that sits inplace.

the strings are a ballache (pardon the pun) having to tie them/untie them


----------



## apple529 (Jan 10, 2010)

just brought the shock compression shorts mma facotry.. it fits nicely and holds the cup in position, way more comfy then the jock style 1 i brought 1st, which tends to rides up ur waist and its all loose. tends to be a less snug fit


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

"chuckies" LMFAO :laugh:.

don't forget can also be used as a weapon - if you take someones back push it into their spine - the thai metal ones are a bitch for this.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

got the jacos through today..nice one on the quick delivery Marc and Si!

look a bit daughting at first like some kind of bondage sex pants but i will let you know how i get on rolling


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea there multi use, same as my mouth guard/ ball gag...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually Si might have sent you his bondage suit, let us know how you get on rolling in it, i found it a bit hard to breath with the ball in my mouth


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

i orderd the shock doctor jock strap last week from Canada for abour Â£17 with delivery and the spoon has sent me the compression shorts instead which were listed at around Â£6 more, winner haha


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Shockdoctors are the way to go from everyone I've spoken to. Get at least 2 pairs though or you will really miss 'em whilst they are in the wash!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Before I read the rest of the replies I was going to say a steel cup I found was the best, and for compression (aswell as the ties) I'd go for a jock and compression shorts. Holds everything nice and secure.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a cheap Evolution one, no big problems with it.

Just get two though so when you wash one, you have another spare.

The revolution leather cup looks good.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

C'mon guys thats bad thinking... after training straight to your mums, she'll wash all your crap, free post-workout meal and she'll dry your compression shorts on the radiator too


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

best suggestion of the month goes to ste :thumb Ive gone for a shockdr short/cup to, still feels strange after tryin them on but will see how they go after few sessions rolling and the inevitable thai low kick that slides up into a nut cracker :growl:


----------

